# Not a bad Haul for 1hrs work



## curlybirtch (Jan 16, 2010)

Cut down a large apple tree for a neighbor, now I have next years BBQ smoking wood all set. It was an old tree that split into 3 trunks right at the base and all three were in danger of falling onto the road or thier new fence.
I included a picture of my ever so helpful companion trying to make sure she was the center of attention while unloading the truck.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Jan 16, 2010)

Real nice job. Its nice you can get out to cut with snow still on the ground. You should post these in the firewood forum...you would get more views there.

Nice saws too.

WCA


----------



## Ductape (Jan 16, 2010)

Good haul ! What a day to be outdoors.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 17, 2010)

Find any ants? I don't think I ever cut an apple that wasn't loaded with them.


----------



## curlybirtch (Jan 17, 2010)

Not a single ant.....it has been pretty cold here, plus the snow on the ground probably helps keep them at bay as well.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 12, 2010)

I"m thinking of getting a smoker this year any tips?


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 12, 2010)

nice haul was a pretty large tree looks like. also your friend is cute. single?
LOL.
jnl


----------



## big daddio (Feb 14, 2010)

Great score......apple's my favorite to use in the smoker!


----------



## dozerman37 (Mar 7, 2010)

*tractor pic*

hows those style chains on that tractor? im curious about getting a set. are they better than the double ring mud chains. its for a yanmar 336d 4x4 
thanks


----------



## Henry G. (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm jealous! Just got the Weber smoker/griller, would love to have all that applewood!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Mar 8, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I"m thinking of getting a smoker this year any tips?



A Weber WSM (either a 18" or 22" diameter) is a grat bang for the buck. Do you want to cold or hot smoke? How many people do you want to cook for?


----------

